# Another Order Placed!



## adamf (Feb 5, 2006)

Boring here at work so I've done some retail therapy at your shop!

:buffer:


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Cheers, 

I would like to be at work today  I am at home sick boy  The loo has become my best friend today (sorry maybe too much information)


----------



## adamf (Feb 5, 2006)

Oh well I recieved it all the same!

Cheers


----------

